# Time off work...Help!



## EmmaD23 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Wanting to get some tips/advice on what to tell people (boss) at work. I have my next appointment with my FS next Tues to start Clomid and I'm thinking I am going to need quite a bit of time off in the first month for bloods/scans (my FS said last time he will monitor me throughout the first month as I may have a luteal phase defect).

My problem is that noone at work knows what we are going through and I would like to keep it that way however I work in a small office and we are short staffed at the moment so getting the time off is quite hard without explaining the situation...Iv booked next Tuesday off explaining I had a hospital app and got the usual 'is everything ok' 'nothing serious I hope' and managed to brush it off but if I need to go 2 or 3 times in a month I think I am going to have to give a reason! The last thing I need is being subject to office gossip with people trying to guest whats wrong with me!  

Any advice on what I can tell people will be greatly appreciated as I really cant face explaining what we are going through and also any of you ladys know how many times I am likely to need to go in for check-ups?

Thank you in advance and loads of luck and babydust to us all xxxxx


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Emma! 
Just to say I hope all goes well for you and your partner! 

With ref to your job, do you have one work colleague that you can rely on and trust so you could maybe swap shift's/day's?
Failing that, whatever you tell your boss should be in confidence, so it may be worthwhile telling him/her the truth hun!
Good luck on your journey hun... 
Jen.x


----------



## vix26 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ah it's really hard. I've had to tell my boss as theres no other way of getting away for appointments otherwise and shes been really understanding, if other people ask why I've been off or late in I just say I've been to an appointment and leave it at that. I started on clomid this month and I only need to attend one appointment to have my bloods done on day 21 but i know different hospital trusts do different things. I've just booked the earliest appt at the G.P to have this done so I'm only going to be half an hour late in and I doubt anyone will say anything. 

Good luck with the clomid!


----------



## Buttercup79 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, it's very difficult.  I am not sure what i am going to do when I get to the next stage iui, ivf etc. Getting pregnant in my firm is not the done thing and I think they would start to try and push me out so I don't think I could ever say I guess I will just had to use my holidays and take half days (a real pain if the appointment is only 10 mins).  So, far it's been ok for me, luckily, as I have managed to organise most things so they take place after hours meaning I only need to leave ten mins or so early or on a day off and the doc doesn't want to see me again until the end of my 6 months on clomid (after which he will refer to a FS and I guess that's when the games really begin).

Sorry I can't offer any advice, hope someone can offer you some tips... xx


----------



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

hi girls - i work in corporate male environment and couldnt confide in anyone. However, using it to my advantage, i had my GP write a letter to explain i need a few gynae issues to be dealt with and needed time off for the appointments. Trust me they never want to discuss girl issues   and they dont need to know either  from the doctor what you are doing. Save some holiday for your 2 ww though and try and book ahead once you have an idea of your timetable.

Gx


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

Not sure what kind of organisation you work in but my work allow 24 hours leave per year for fertility issues, but obviously that means you would have to tell someone. I confided in my line manager who was great, letting me swap shifts etc, and since i got my BFP i told her due to the risks involved with PCOS and Clomid and she has been even more helpful! Sometimes its just better to tell one person, at least then you know theres someone you can trust!
 Stay hopeful girlies xxx


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi. I do think its better to be honest really, but its your call. Also, its worth knowing that once pg, all appts can be legally taken as paid leave. All employers should do this.
Good luck.
Congrats Lismb x


----------



## Buttercup79 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lisymb said:


> Not sure what kind of organisation you work in but my work allow 24 hours leave per year for fertility issues, but obviously that means you would have to tell someone. I confided in my line manager who was great, letting me swap shifts etc, and since i got my BFP i told her due to the risks involved with PCOS and Clomid and she has been even more helpful! Sometimes its just better to tell one person, at least then you know theres someone you can trust!
> Stay hopeful girlies xxx


Wow 24 hours for fertility issues - I am not sure my place even knows what maternity leave is - I've only known one person to come back and that was after 3 month (baby was 2 months old).

Well done on the BFP - you must be so excited!

Starzle72 - I agree that honesty is probably the best policy especially when it starts to look odd..... I will certainly re-think my strategy with my boss (when/if) it gets to that stage.. he'll probably be so scared of talking about such issues he might actually agree to anything... xx


----------

